# "white" sidelights?



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Thought some of you detailing guru's might have some experience with this sort of thing... Basically my car has factory Xenon/HID headlights which light up bright white, not much blue tint going on except when you first switch them on. I want to fit some sidelight bulbs/led's that glow "white" (not blue at all) as the yellow halogen ones are very discoloured compared the headlight, looks a bit naff.

Does anybody know of any 501 fitment bulbs or leds, that definately glow allot more white. I've tried a couple led's and also the Philips bluevision 4000k equivilant bulbs (meant to match factory setups) Led's were really blue, bulbs pretty good just not very bright.

Such a minor thing to moan about i know, but are WHITE led's that hard to find? lol

Cheers for any help :thumb:

Ross


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

I don't know the answer to your specific query, there has just been an article on the radio, here in Birmingham apparently all the streetlighting is going to be LED type.
Touching back on your query,things may have changed but from what I remember changing from the OEM lighting was an MOT failure


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks Avanti, changing lighting from stock is not an MOT failure, just chavs that fit coloured bulbs etc that fall foul to that game...

LED's use allot less power, last longer etc, so in cars they put less stress on electrical systems. I'm not really bothered about that, just dont want the nasty yellow halogen type glow next the Xenon headlight. Slight oversight by Honda i assume


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

rtjc said:


> Thanks Avanti, changing lighting from stock is not an MOT failure, just chavs that fit coloured bulbs etc that fall foul to that game...
> 
> LED's use allot less power, last longer etc, so in cars they put less stress on electrical systems. I'm not really bothered about that, just dont want the nasty yellow halogen type glow next the Xenon headlight. Slight oversight by Honda i assume


Heh heh , I don't know , just last weekend one of my H7 packed up, those 
are white enough for me, though the electronics on the car sense when bulbs (and which one) is blown, not sure if the reduced power consumption of led would confuse the system 
If there are OEM replacements I would assume they are well advertised on the tinterweb? :thumb:


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

rtjc - I have just installed osram cool blue 5W5 bulbs, when illuminated they arent blue at all. however they are much brighter than OEM bulbs, but sadly still not a perfect white.
its annoying, as i've been trying to find brilliant white 501 5W5 bulbs for my sidelights but the single LED type look too chavvy for my tastes.

Try ebay... http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/COOL-BLUE-OSR...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item19b4357360 i bought these.

But if you search for 501 white LED or 5W5 White LED you should find what youre looking for.... My only concern is many of the suppliers state these should not be used on the public highway.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Like them?

http://www.autobulbsdirect.co.uk/led-sidelight-bulbs-for-cars/


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

501 Leds with lights all round so they make use of the reflectors. I used these to replace the sidelights and rear no. plate lights.










Left one fitted, can't tell much as it's daylight, but no more yellow...










Rear plate lights, these look really good in the dark as the light spreads well -










A late afternoon shot, with the new 501 leds -










Factory HID's headlights and side lights -


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

do you ever get any problems with the police?
they look very bright to me.

Lovely motor by the way, those accords are the best of the breed.
I agree about the number plate LED's i have these on my focus and it lights up hald the road behind the car!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

They are only 501's so not very bright at all, it just that they look bright as the pics were taken with a mobile phone. But they give a crisp white light, so look much better with the HIDs.

And i'm loving the Accord


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Aye, the 360 (or even 270) LEDs are much better. Recently replaced my 501's with them.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

(excuse the cr** picture quality)


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Shiny said:


> They are only 501's so not very bright at all, it just that they look bright as the pics were taken with a mobile phone. But they give a crisp white light, so look much better with the HIDs.
> 
> And i'm loving the Accord


Thanks for all the input guys, and also for the pics of the Accord. My car is a pre-facelift version of that Accord Type R so couldn't have been a more helpful picture post... exact same headlights :thumb: Cheers Shiny

The Osrams mentioned are a similar idea to the Philips i have but looks like i'll have to try a couple others. "Most" eBay ones do shine quite blue it seems.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

mine are 501's from ebay, they look more white with a slight blue hint to them the flesh (i'll put the poor pics above down to it being dark and the iphone camera is rubbish lol)


----------

